# 3 of our homemade skiffs we built



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

One is 13'6. 15 and the big one is 19'2
http://s12.photobucket.com/user/hoffer232009/media/image.jpg1_zpsha2vlims.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Interesting & nice looking work.


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Cool skiffs. And extra cool since you made it! Props to ya!


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Appreciate it!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Are they aluminum?


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes all is aluminum. And the deck is composite. Trailer for the 19' is aluminum. With jeep wheels


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

really nice. did you make the trailer on the 19? 
what thickness aluminum did you use?


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah we did. On what the boats or trailer?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the skiffs.


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

The big one is 080 the small ones are 063


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 67 StarCraft. The bottom is 065 and the sides are 060 and it's a strong boat. Yours are pretty stout.


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah they are still pretty lite.  the big one drafts in 6"-8"and its 19'2 and 7' wide  and the other two in 3".


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

She's almost ready!
http://s12.photobucket.com/user/hoffer232009/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## citizens (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you have any photos of construction of the aluminum hulls? Thinking about starting another boat and looking for some other techniques.


----------



## Hoffer232009 (Apr 24, 2015)

Do you have a Facebook? You can see all three builds on there. Burnsed Boats


----------

